
Big data, Google and the end of free will - hunglee2
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/50bb4830-6a4c-11e6-ae5b-a7cc5dd5a28c.html
======
adenadel
This was on the front page yesterday

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12376695](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12376695)

